# Hi people!



## TortieLover (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi everyone. As you can see, I'm new here, and I thought I'd introduce myself.
I'm Kathryn, and all my life I've had at least one cat. I just find keeping cats enjoyable and fun! My current cat's name is Copper, a completely daft but ever so lovable Tortoiseshell cat. I bought her from a cat Rescue, after being found abandoned with three kittens. Thankfully they all survived and quickly found new homes.
She is now 5 years old, and will be 6 in March.

Ok, I think that's all I need to say....

See you around the forum,
Kathryn x


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I love your name...TortieLover. That's cute! 

You'll like it here! Can't wait to see pictures of your cat!


----------



## TortieLover (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you. I couldn't think of a name, so, short and simple, I love Torties, so why not TortieLover! Hah. I've uploaded some pics on the other part of the site.  

Thanks again for the warm welcome,
Kathryn x


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You have a lovely cat, such pretty colours!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Kathryn


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Kathryn, welcome , glad to have you here enjoy.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Kathryn and welcome to the forum. You have a very cute & colorful kitty


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome & Hello! now I am off to see the furrys


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi Kathryn and welcome to the Forum.

I've got 2 torties myself. Lady is black, tan & reddish brown and Pink is gray, white and apricot.


----------

